# Good Stainless Welder in Brisbane & Stainless Source



## Brettco (20/1/15)

No affiliation, just a happy customer. Had my new stainless brew stand welded by Mark's Aluminium and Fabricating in North Lakes - specialises in small jobs in aluminium and stainless. Quick (next working day), great quality and an excellent price ($120 for my fairly simple frame with 6 joints, 36 welds). Nice bloke too.

Sourced my stainless from Early Bird Steel at the Port of Brisbane. Full price list on their website is current and they did all the specific angled mitre cuts I needed for a few extra bucks. Next business day pickup there as well.

No hesitation in recommending both of these.


----------



## Mr B (20/1/15)

Nice to hear you got a great service from both parties

Great to also give a rap to them

Have to ask - Any pics?

Cheers


----------



## Brettco (21/1/15)

Mr B said:


> Have to ask - Any pics?


Coming soon ... bit of an adventurous design this one, triangular frame for a three vessel electric system ... better make sure its works first :unsure:


----------



## Maheel (21/1/15)

+1 for early bird steel

very easy to deal with and have looked after me and answered my dumb questions in the past


----------

